# MASS HYSTERIA FOLLOWED BY SHOCKING REALITY THAT YOU HAVE BEEN LIED TO !



## nononono (Mar 21, 2020)

*THE TRUTH......!! = 100%

THE LIES = CRIMINAL INDICTMENTS AND JAIL !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THE TRUTH......!! = 100%
> 
> THE LIES = CRIMINAL INDICTMENTS AND JAIL !*


Many are already in jail. Wait until January 21, 2021 for the kingpin to be indicted.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many are already in jail. Wait until January 21, 2021 for the kingpin to be indicted.



*The ones you are referencing were wrongly convicted and WILL be
pardoned or have their convictions reversed....

As for your insinuation that my President has done something wrong 
or the head of some Cabal is flat ludicrous....

Your " Golden Child " will be the one locked up along with ALL of the
criminal co-conspirators who have wreaked havoc on this nation.
when America's Judicial system gets some Cojones.......*


----------

